# teaching opportunities for 35 year old



## steveteach (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm desperate to move to Italy to be with my girlfriend. We've been together 3 years and have lived in the UK together, but she is currently back in Italy (le Marche) looking for work. 
I have a CELTA qualification and 2 years part time teaching in night school in the UK, I've taught Italian children before at summer school. 
What's worrying me is I am starting to see job adverts that specify 35 years old as the maximum age, and I will be 36 this month!
I know it's generally a younger persons game but this is really the only option for me to move out there, ideally I would like to find work in Marche but to start with I would be prepared to travel around. I am an intermediate Italian speaker. 
Just wanted to try and get a feel for what my chances would be?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## fromnewyorkwithlove (Aug 15, 2011)

I used to work as an English teacher in Reggio Emilia and had many colleagues who were over 35. Don't despair! I find that mostly they are looking for people with experience, which is what you've got. The fact that you are male, experienced and from the U.K. will make you stand out in a sea of young people who are looking to work over a short period of time or on vacation in Italy.

Don't worry- apply. You'll find that when they say under 35 they usually mean for women. Sad, but true.


----------

